# G. G. & S. B. moves forward



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

My garden is rather flat, while great for roadbed, there is no natural terrain of any interest.




























To block sight lines, I placed a large mountain range in the center of the space granted me for the railroad. I started the range by using well-spaced cinder block to define the height and length of each arm. Pipes for the rivers coming off the mountain peaks were installed.





































Next, about 15 yards of fill dirt was piled up to form the slopes of the mountains. This sat for a couple of winters with little settling. 










Field stone (free from any farmer in this area) was placed on top.



















Several inches of compost was added to cover some of the stone and provide for planting. This did settle and wash away easily, so I expect to be dressing the slopes every spring.



















Excavation of the river beds, harbor, and lake finally provided the interesting terrain that my roadbed will bisect and bridge.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

So where does your oval of track go?
Mighty impressive Prep work!
After 8 years of fighting the slope and it's attack on track in a long cut, I've decided to elevate.
I wish you the best of luck and good fortune with your Happy Rails.
John


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a great start. Once the plants settle in on your slopes the erosion will slow down. My layout area is also pancake flat (like the rest of Kansas) so I'll be doing something similar in the spring.


----------



## Alan-1956 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking good mate.
Have the same issues here to, ground dead flat so doing the best as I can.

As Riderdan said: Once the greenery takes hold things will settle far easier.

Good luck and hope to see more.....

BTW: Would kill for the cinder blocks and rocks you have.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

*Track Plan*

Here is a rough drawing of the track plan:









I will be using code 250 aluminum with SwitchCrafters ties. I have nine #10 switches available for the main line and five #4 switches available for the yard and harbor. These are also from SwitchCrafters .


----------

